
‘Do Not Draw A:’ A Game About Automated Censorship - Vinnl
https://medium.com/read-write-participate/do-not-draw-a-penis-a-game-about-automated-censorship-ac582f54bcd
======
Vinnl
It might be a browser extension interfering for me, but otherwise it's lovely
that Hacker News automatically removed the word Penis from the title.

------
rapnie
Haha. Drawing a cartoon face with a long nose is quickly censored, unless
drawing the nose last. But that would improve if the judgment were not so
quickly given.

PS. Here is the project page: [https://studiomoniker.com/projects/do-not-draw-
a-penis](https://studiomoniker.com/projects/do-not-draw-a-penis)

